# Help please. Cockatiel drinking a lot of water and pooping strange.



## Fuzalert (Jul 6, 2012)

Any advice?

Some background information: 

He flies a lot. When I walk into his room, he flies to me and back to his cage, and when I move his cage, he starts pooping as soon as possible. 

And it's usually watery, and he drinks more than the other cockatiel (4-5 sips compared to 1-2 sips). Note: the other cockatiel isn't as active as this one.

EDIT: 50 page views and no comments. Why? =\ Say anything..


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think we can offer you any advice, other than recommend you take your bird to see an avian vet. Excess urine can be a result of many different things, and we can't rule out anything over the internet. If you don't already have your birds established with a vet, we can help you find a good in in your area.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> 50 page views and no comments. Why? =\ Say anything..


Just because people view the thread doesn't mean they have any advice...and half the time most of those views are guests who can't comment anyways. Its not that we don't want to help, its that we can't diagnose over the internet. I'd definitely take him in to the vet to get it checked out.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Tiels can also have watery droppings when they're stressed or excited. My tiel usually has watery droppings when I first get home from work because he's excited that I'm home. They then return to normal. If your tiel's droppings are always watery or watery for no discernible reason, I would take him to the vet.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Please take your 'tiel to an avian vet.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuzalert said:


> 50 page views and no comments. Why? =\ Say anything..


only some people will actually know about a certain topic. for instance, with health problems we only have a handful of members who are really experienced at it. and people don't waste space and time, posting things they don't actually know about 

hope your birdie's ok!


----------

